# Fz16 153cc VS Apache rtr 160cc



## krates (Jan 23, 2009)

After this ****ing class 10th i will be getting a bike 

very happy 

now i am in a confusion which one to buy FZ16 vs Apache 

other bikes are welcome tooo (NO PULSAR )

*bikeindia.in/uploadimages/Burnout-fz-rtr.jpg

my height is 5.5 and weight is 60 kg  

so far i have used LML FREEDOM  easily

and FZ does not have kick start will it be a problem later ?..

plz tell the mileage of both tooo..........


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2009)

Act your age buddy. Do you really want to be a possible threat to others ?

Bikes are not yo-yo that can be rewind.


----------



## Log_net2 (Jan 23, 2009)

Quick COmparison between FZ16 and RTR.The first one is for FZ16.

1) Price(Delhi) : 65 and 57
2)Displacement: 153cc and 159.7cc
3) Power (in PS): 14ps and 15.5ps
4) Torque(in Nm): 13.6 and 13.1
5) Ps/ton :111.1 and 113.9
6) FZ has a wider tyre.
7) Both has a disc brake in front and drum in rear.
8) Apache has a better mileage.
9) etc etc

source: Overdrive mags

FZ is looking good and handling is quite nice, i had tested it but not much powerful to me as i rode pulsar 220 FI 
FZ will fit you its not tall.

i haven't ride RTR so cant give much about it but i know its good.

RTR is much more economical.Price and mileage.


My advice: TEST RIDE both and make your choice but dont drive too fast


----------



## krates (Jan 23, 2009)

Log_net2 said:


> Quick COmparison between FZ16 and RTR.The first one is for FZ16.
> 
> 1) Price(Delhi) : 65 and 57
> 2)Displacement: 153cc and 159.7cc
> ...



thanks

i won't be driving the bike very fast .. ( i just need for show off and just roaming here and there  ) 

so according to you FZ will be better for me ?

what about the kick start will it be a problem later ?

and the mileage of FZ is ?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 23, 2009)

Its not the age to get a bike. Get one after 18.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jan 23, 2009)

Underage rider ALERT.


----------



## Log_net2 (Jan 23, 2009)

krates said:


> thanks
> 
> i won't be driving the bike very fast .. ( i just need for show off and just roaming here and there  )
> 
> ...



i dont say that TEST DRIVE BOTH(sure do this) and make ur decision.

RTR is taller than FZ but cutting seats is not a problem.

See also the price difference if price matters to you.

One good thing about FZ is MONOSHOCK which is not bad.

my pulsar has no kick start i am not worried about it but i have to care of the BATTERY.WHo wants to kick when we have an electric starter .For emergency failure u could do a running start.So that doesnt matter to me.

mileage for FZ (as according to Overdrive - actually i dont trust it fully) is 46.4 kpl(city) and 53.2kpl(highway).

mileage for RTR 55kpl (city) and 59kpl(highway).

EDITED: LOL u are under age.If i am not wrong u can get learners license at 16yrs and full license only at 18yrs(correct me if i am wrong).
DONT BE A THREAD TO OTHERS DRIVE LEGALLY


----------



## Coool (Jan 23, 2009)

*bikeindia.in/uploadimages/Burnout-fz-rtr.jpg



krates said:


> ( i just need for show off and just roaming here and there  )



us pic ki thara pose dhenekeliye kya..??


----------



## krates (Jan 23, 2009)

Pathik said:


> Its not the age to get a bike. Get one after 18.





Kl@w-24 said:


> Underage rider ALERT.



:} half the class of mine owns bike 2 of the guys have R15 even


----------



## Faun (Jan 23, 2009)

^^that means u dont have your original appeal and mostly you easily get influenced by others. Just look at the reason why you need a bike now. Of course you will be able to show off to your friends, but believe me that this short burst of exhilaration will die out soon. And you will be lamenting at the utility of it later .

Not to ignore that it is the age you develop your physique and personality. No one will ask you how you looked on your bike when someone will get acquainted with you. 

Get a good bicycle and go green. As well it will keep your body in shape. Desires are never ending, it's better to choose judiciously instead of juxtaposing them in realization.

A man is more content when he has nothing to desire. Or atleast in this material world a controlled sense of desire is needed.

Rest is upto your mind. Do what you like ! You are the best restraint to yourself.


----------



## krates (Jan 23, 2009)

T159 said:


> ^^that means u dont have your original appeal and mostly you easily get influenced by others. Just look at the reason why you need a bike now. Of course you will be able to show off to your friends, but believe me that this short burst of exhilaration will die out soon. And you will be lamenting at the utility of it later .
> 
> Not to ignore that it is the age you develop your physique and personality. No one will ask you how you looked on your bike when someone will get acquainted with you.
> 
> ...



ok thanks  close the thread


----------

